# .NET and More > Silverlight >  silverlight charting

## jakkjakk

HI guys, 
Anyone know of a good source for examples for silverlight charting? I've been poking around the web haven't found anything that makes sense enough to follow along. 

Thanks.

----------


## MattP

http://silverlight.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Silverlight%20Toolkit%20Overview%20Part%202&ProjectName=silverlight

Scroll down to the 'More Charting Resources' section for 20 or so links to help you out.

http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadF...lcharting.aspx

In C# but gives excellent examples of using charts from the toolkit.

----------


## jakkjakk

thanks looks pretty good.

----------

